
75% of managers talk about growth in 1:1s - shannonmaloney5
https://twitter.com/SoapBoxHQ/status/1176919612501450752
======
shannonmaloney5
Original article: [https://soapboxhq.com/blog/management-skills/growth-and-
deve...](https://soapboxhq.com/blog/management-skills/growth-and-
development?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=evergreen)

